# PTE Academic - possibility of getting a 79 across all sections!!



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

How hard is it to get a 79 across all sections in PTE Academic?

I already have the following score in IELTS - Listening (8.0), Reading (9.0), Writing (7.0) & Speaking (7.5). However, I need an 8.0 overall in IELTS, which I honestly think I would not be able to get, how much ever I try. 

So, I am trying PTE-A instead, which I heard is relatively easier than the IELTS.


----------



## rajwin502 (Oct 23, 2015)

I believe with the kind of scores you have achieved in IELTS, you should be able to get the desired 8 band equivalent in PTE. 
Writing would not be an issue. 7 band in IELTS could effectively mean over 85 in PTE. 
However, Speaking in PTE can surprise you, unless you are clear on what is expected. 
Visit the other PTE-A forum, where there are several posts, and you should get a fair indication on what to expect.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

rajwin502 said:


> I believe with the kind of scores you have achieved in IELTS, you should be able to get the desired 8 band equivalent in PTE.
> Writing would not be an issue. 7 band in IELTS could effectively mean over 85 in PTE.
> However, Speaking in PTE can surprise you, unless you are clear on what is expected.
> Visit the other PTE-A forum, where there are several posts, and you should get a fair indication on what to expect.


you may refer to my signature to see the likelihood of getting 8 across all bands with your ielts score. I took the test in Seoul


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

rajwin502 said:


> I believe with the kind of scores you have achieved in IELTS, you should be able to get the desired 8 band equivalent in PTE.
> Writing would not be an issue. 7 band in IELTS could effectively mean over 85 in PTE.
> However, Speaking in PTE can surprise you, unless you are clear on what is expected.
> Visit the other PTE-A forum, where there are several posts, and you should get a fair indication on what to expect.


Thanks rajwin502, for your prompt reply!! It helps...


----------



## gopiatweb (Oct 28, 2015)

Steiger said:


> you may refer to my signature to see the likelihood of getting 8 across all bands with your ielts score. I took the test in Seoul


You were off only by 1 point for a 79 overall. Didn't you retry?


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

gopiatweb said:


> You were off only by 1 point for a 79 overall. Didn't you retry?


Actually on my 2nd exam I got 76 for my reading part. And my speaking score went up. AND I personally felt the reading part was easier than the first exam. I dont want to invest on the exam as I have other things to spend.


----------



## kritigulshan (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi ,

I wanted to know,if someone has 2 PTE scores,does DIBP consider the latest one only or we can use the best of the two?

Thanks,
Kriti


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

kritigulshan said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I wanted to know,if someone has 2 PTE scores,does DIBP consider the latest one only or we can use the best of the two?
> 
> ...


They will consider the score which you mention in your EOI.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

gopiatweb said:


> How hard is it to get a 79 across all sections in PTE Academic?
> 
> I already have the following score in IELTS - Listening (8.0), Reading (9.0), Writing (7.0) & Speaking (7.5). However, I need an 8.0 overall in IELTS, which I honestly think I would not be able to get, how much ever I try.
> 
> So, I am trying PTE-A instead, which I heard is relatively easier than the IELTS.


I think you will be able to score 79 i each section. Just do 3 official practice tests and go for exam.

PTE's format is difficult compared with IELTS, but its scoring is very lenient. You may end up getting full marks for questions which you partially attempted.


----------



## kritigulshan (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the prompt response mahajanakhil


----------



## kritigulshan (Dec 9, 2015)

Tomorrow is my second attempt at PTE. Last time it was 75+ in all sections except Speaking.Have gone through the tips posted in other threads on the forum but still not confident.Any suggestions.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

It is very much possible to get 79+ in PTE-A. I got it with my first attempt. Check out my signature.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

The writing section is easier than Ielts in my opinion, however the speaking and reading section can be quite tough. From my experience and what others posted in the other pte thread, it seems like most people lose points from grammar, fluency and vocabulary. The practice tests are scored with the same algorithm used to score the exams so the marking should be similar.

Don't worry about being completely perfect. I know I messed up the speaking parts (i.e. recording cut off before I completed my answer) but I still got 90 on my first attempt.


----------



## farazaidi99 (Aug 31, 2015)

ok thanks


----------



## farazaid01 (Jun 28, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> It is very much possible to get 79+ in PTE-A. I got it with my first attempt. Check out my signature.


I practised but still got 62 in pte reading.

please let me know tips and strategies to score 79 plus in reading ??


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

farazaid01 said:


> I practised but still got 62 in pte reading.
> 
> please let me know tips and strategies to score 79 plus in reading ??


Sorry, but to be honest, it is very hard to take 62 to 79 in any section even if you go for coaching. It will take months. Unless the 62 was due to other circumstances.

Like all exams, the best thing you can do is to familiarize yourself with the format. Take as many practice tests as possible. Redo the same tests if you have to. There are youtube videos with 1000s of practice questions.


----------



## farazaid01 (Jun 28, 2016)

thanks

Yeah i scored well all other three sections but in reading i got 62.

i mock exam i got 68 in reading

However in practise tests, my score fluctuates.

Sometimes i score in 70 s sometimes 65.


----------



## jayachandran_b (Aug 15, 2016)

farazaid01 said:


> thanks
> 
> Yeah i scored well all other three sections but in reading i got 62.
> 
> ...


Don't worry too much about practice test scores. Just use them to practice. If you scored above 79 on other sections, then your English is not bad. So you can score 79, I believe. Spend some good couple of weeks on reading alone and give it a try. I am sure you will do well. Good luck.


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

please help me with speaking, can anyone who scored 79 send me his/her speaking sample, i have studied tips a lo but can't improve. i think i speak way too fast. i scored 85 in scored tests but only 68 in real exam. please help me


----------



## Sarajafar (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi..

My PTE-A Score ( L:79, R:73, S:90, W:72). I need to score 79 in both reading and writing, Can anyone give me the inside tips of reading.

waiting for your response soon

Best Regards


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

I gave my PTE first attempt and got scores as follows:
_
Writing: 86
Reading: 75
Listening: 75
Speaking: 64_

I aim of getting 79 plus in all modules. I think I have a good command over English. 
I lost marks in reading due to improper time management. I had to miss out on a few questions due to the lack of time. In listening I think I messed up in single and multiple choice questions and speak after the beep.
I had practiced. But, did not opt for coaching.
Should I go for coaching? Does coaching improve scores? Can anyone recommend good coaching classes in Mumbai?

Can anyone give tips to improve scores in speaking?

Thanks in advance.
Trusha


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my PTE first attempt and got scores as follows:
> _
> ...


Improving 75 to 79 would just take a retry. But from 64 to 79 would require lots of practice.


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my PTE first attempt and got scores as follows:
> _
> ...


You need to get loads of practice in speaking. My advice is not to think too much and make sure you include as much detail as possible in your speech without too much of redundant content (i.e. additional explanation etc.). Go on Youtube for videos on repeat sentences and I find slowing down the speed of speech helps, at least for me. Nothing much to do for reading and listening except keeping your careless mistakes to a minimum since you are extremely close.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

ok. And one more query. There are 40 seconds for describe image, some time allocated to read aloud etc. Now, after I have finished the read aloud, if there is time left, should I wait for three seconds for the computer to automatically detect silence or immediately press next as soon as i finish?

I waited for the computer to detect my silence and then move on to the next question, which I think may have affected my score. 

Does that matter?


----------



## Initious (Oct 16, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> ok. And one more query. There are 40 seconds for describe image, some time allocated to read aloud etc. Now, after I have finished the read aloud, if there is time left, should I wait for three seconds for the computer to automatically detect silence or immediately press next as soon as i finish?
> 
> I waited for the computer to detect my silence and then move on to the next question, which I think may have affected my score.
> 
> Does that matter?


I'd think it doesn't matter. I got 90 in speaking when I did that.


----------



## nikhilchoudhary11 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I got 63 in writing, shall I go for rechecking?


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

nikhilchoudhary11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got 63 in writing, shall I go for rechecking?


No please. I have never seen anyone getting a better score after recheck.
Work a bit more and give another attempt soon.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my PTE first attempt and got scores as follows:
> _
> ...



Try to follow the E2Language methods religiously. There are quite a lot of YouTube videos. 
1. Consider all the sections and go through each of the methods of E2Language.
2. Practice Mock Tests.
Manage your time well. Time Management is the key to success for PTE. While you are practicing mock tests, place your smartphone/ phone stopwatch in front of you. Reset it everytime a next module appears in your screen. Its a good practice.
Good Luck Trusha.


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Hey guys,
I have appeared for PTE twice now. My scores in the first time were: S-80, R-73, W-70, L-70 and in the second attempt, S-90, R-76, W-73 and L-73. Needed 79 though. Any tips to ace it?
I am considering attempting one more time in 2-3 months.
Thanks.
AP


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

pahwashish said:


> Hey guys,
> I have appeared for PTE twice now. My scores in the first time were: S-80, R-73, W-70, L-70 and in the second attempt, S-90, R-76, W-73 and L-73. Needed 79 though. Any tips to ace it?
> I am considering attempting one more time in 2-3 months.
> Thanks.
> AP


post your enabling skills score.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pahwashish said:


> Hey guys,
> I have appeared for PTE twice now. My scores in the first time were: S-80, R-73, W-70, L-70 and in the second attempt, S-90, R-76, W-73 and L-73. Needed 79 though. Any tips to ace it?
> I am considering attempting one more time in 2-3 months.
> Thanks.
> AP


As you mentioned that you would be appearing once again in the next 2-3 months, you can actually go through each of the modules one by one. I am sure you have done it already but you can try again doing the same. Practicing Mock tests will help.


----------



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Sure. These are as below:
Grammar-81
Oral Fluency-82
Pronunciation-90
Spelling-89
Vocab-69
Written DIscourse- 60




aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> post your enabling skills score.


----------



## yashrathore404 (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes, it's possible 79+ score in all sections of PTE Exam. just follow simple steps first is try practice with online mock tests. second is use tips & tricks. the last one is to check your scorecard and find your mistake check sample answer. one the Pte Gurus site provide mock test, Tips & tricks.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

My background was IELTS 7.0 ( Reading 8.5, lis 6.5, writing 7.0, speak 6.5). 
I didn't know anything about PTE, until May 2018, when I decided to give it a try after my husband failed for the 6th time. 
Spent 6 weeks studying while still working full time, I managed to pass at the first attempt. 
Tips: 
- Put 100% of your freetime to it, by any means you can. For eg, instead of listening to music, you can listen to PTE mock test ( can be found online), try to retell what they say. 
- PTE is mainly about tips, tricks & tactis to get out of the traps from Pearson, literally this test has nothing to do with your ability to use English in real life. Hence, tips and tricks are more important.
- Find a good centre, do not waste your first time test.


----------



## yashrathore404 (Oct 12, 2019)

yes, it's possible to get 79+ in the PTE exam all the sections. But as you know the tuff part is PTE Speaking in the PTE Exam. so I suggest you try some basic tips & tricks for that section. take mock tests from online sites and prepare with it. so you get an idea about the PTE Exam and how much you need more score in the Pte exam.
My opinion is to take a PTE Mock Test practice with it and watch some online tutors videos for practice.

Thanks,
Yash


----------

